
Show HN: Baffle.js – A tiny library for obfuscating and revealing DOM text - Heqx
https://camwiegert.github.io/baffle/
======
Heqx
I just finished writing this little side project. It was inspired by the
effect on [http://oak.is](http://oak.is). I'd love to get feedback in the form
of issues & pull requests.

This is the first library I've written completely in ES6, which was a
pleasure. I hope you enjoy it!

